# I never give up when I want to reach my goals.



## mannucci

Hi again !  Guys of this forum.

Am anumite îndoieli  despre cum să spun propoziția această în română.

I never give up when I want to reach my goals.

My attempt would be:  nu mă dau bătut niciodată să-mi ating țelurile mele.

Mulțumesc mult  pentru ajutor!


----------



## farscape

Not bad, pretty good 🙂

I'd change it a bit: Niciodată nu mă dau bătut când vreau să-mi ating țelurile.

Not a direct translation : Nimic nu mă oprește când vreau să-mi ating țelurile.


----------



## irinet

1.Nu renunț niciodată când e vorba de țelurile mele.
2.Nu renunț niciodată la țelurile mele.


----------

